# Cuban Source?



## OP8

IHT - discussions of "who" and "how" illegal cuban cigars are brought into the country are not allowed.


----------



## burninator

verboden


----------



## croatan

Welcome to Club Stogie.


----------



## Hydrated

*sigh*


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

read the stickies 
IHT - no need to "ding" the guy. he's new, made a mistake. i know tons of ppl who's made similar mistakes. i think he'll get the message just by seeing his post removed (that was basically an email cut/paste from a vendor on their shipping practices, without naming the vendor).


----------



## ResIpsa

I like his signature. Maybe it's a "How To Guide" in dealing with new members who don't read the rules, :r


----------



## zemekone

WoW!


----------



## Blueface

Man, you guys jumped on that before anyone can type fast enough.
Pretty quick there on Greg's part too.


----------



## pnoon

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> read the stickies clown, ding
> 
> IHT - no need to "ding" the guy. he's new, made a mistake. i know tons of ppl who's made similar mistakes. i think he'll get the message just by seeing his post removed (that was basically an email cut/paste from a vendor on their shipping practices, without naming the vendor).


Considering your history, the name calling is inappropriate. I also agree with Greg's (IHT) comment.


----------



## (909)

They are like lemmings, no matter how many run to the edge and fall to their death, there is another one right behind them.


----------



## IHT

Blueface said:


> Man, you guys jumped on that before anyone can type fast enough.
> Pretty quick there on Greg's part too.


someone reported it right as i logged into the site - first thing i do is check the reported posts. thank the first guys on the scene who blew the whistle.


----------



## OP8

Sorry, I tried to be as vague as possible. I’ll look somewhere else for help.


----------



## Twill413

OP8 said:


> Sorry, I tried to be as vague as possible. I'll look somewhere else for help.


Does that mean he's not gonna stick around? Damn this instant gratification society we live in :c :r


----------



## Puffy69

sometimes people just want to fast foward to the money shot...


----------



## Twill413

Rock Star said:


> sometimes people just want to fast foward to the money shot...


I don't know about you guys, but that NEVER does it for me...:hn


----------



## (909)

OP8 said:


> Sorry, I tried to be as vague as possible. I'll look somewhere else for help.


Let us know where else you go for help. Using this same subtle approach, you should get blown out of 5 or 6 forums by the end of the day and it should be entertaining to watch.


----------



## pnoon

OP8 said:


> Sorry, I tried to be as vague as possible. I'll look somewhere else for help.


It has nothing to do with how vague you were. It has to do with the following (my emphasis in bold)

3 Simple rules of Club Stogie...plus 1

1) DO NOT ask how to buy Cubans in the United States. Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S., end of discussion. We suggest reading through the forums for more information, or you can check out the following link from the United States Customs Department.

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/al...ban_cigars.xml

*Along these same lines, please don't ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc.*, again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. *We do delete posts related to these subjects. *If you happen to live in a country where Cubans are legal...you have many envious friends!


----------



## OP8

No it means I'll get that info somewhere else. As for leaving I'm no child I can take it. Feel free to fling poo this way.


----------



## mdtaggart

OP8 said:


> IHT - discussions of "who" and "how" illegal cuban cigars are brought into the country are not allowed.


Ummm? Cuba?  :sl


----------



## burninator

OP8 said:


> No it means I'll get that info somewhere else. As for leaving I'm no child I can take it. Feel free to fling poo this way.


*Tosses a buffalo chip at OP8*


----------



## OP8

I never asked how and i never asked which.


----------



## OP8

mmmmmm, buffalo chip.


----------



## pnoon

OP8 said:


> I never asked how and i never asked which.


Discussion of shipping methods, packaging, etc. in the forums is not allowed. Period. If you have specific questions, PM someone. I hope this is clear.


----------



## ResIpsa

OP8 said:


> I never asked how and i never asked which.


Please. drop. it. now.

You made the post, some people gave you the benefit of the doubt, yet you insist on carrying on. You want to get flamed out of here, which seems to be your intention, you're taking the right tack. Just let it go.


----------



## piperman

o


----------



## Puffy69

maybe i should ask for cubans too..how did his rg go up with this thread...?


----------



## Rploaded

I think that the whole concept of asking where to buy something against the law in a public forum anyone globaly can see is down right silly. That would be like going to h!gh times website and asking if anyone has any pot for sale. I know people can be new, heck I am, but there should be a level of common sense no matter what! :gn


----------



## kheffelf

It seems like at least twice a week now we get a post like this, they are always pretty interesting, how did his rg get up to twenty? I just saw it at 9 when I came into this thread.


----------



## pnoon

Rploaded said:


> I think that the whole concept of asking where to buy something against the law in a public forum anyone globaly can see is down right silly. That would be like going to h!gh times website and asking if anyone has any pot for sale. I know people can be new, heck I am, but there should be a level of common sense no matter what! :gn


Excellent point.


----------



## cigar_040

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> o


:tpd:


----------



## Blueface

Rploaded said:


> That would be like going to h!gh times website and asking if anyone has any pot for sale.


:r 
If I join there, get to know some folks, PM them, then?:r


----------



## replicant_argent

Your IP has been logged, we have black choppers on the way for you.


----------



## Rploaded

Blueface said:


> :r
> If I join there, get to know some folks, PM them, then?:r


I plead the 5th........ :z


----------



## OP8

Pnoon its clear n its cool. Like I said my bad.

Rploaded... I never asked for a source, just wanted to know if their policies sounded shady.


----------



## Blueface

*** Last Call ***

Mistakes happen.
We all make them.
Post was improper.
Member now knows.
Member should now be wiser.
Dead horse (unless the horse wants to try to keep getting up so they can shoot him again, and again......)

I am taking odds.
How long before the next thread of similar nature?

BTW,
Reminds me of when I met my wife.
Being Cuban, I too was looking for a legitimate Cuban source that would not try to dupe me. I don't know. I am still not sure about her authenticity. She might be a Cuban in a Dominican wrapper.:r 
(I am dead if she reads this).


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Newbie Tip of the Day*

Just posted this on that thread this morning:

"If you're not sure whether it's appropriate to post something ...wait...you can pm a moderator or a person you feel comfortable with first. Someone should be willing to help. This has worked for me.

If you don't know what it is don't mess with it. Example: Bux theft. Follow the procedures above.

A little precaution may save you explanations down the road.

Just my :2 "

Seemed appropriate here.


----------



## Don Fernando

Blueface said:


> I am taking odds.
> How long before the next thread of similar nature?


Do I hear "Contest" ?????


----------



## Darb85

OP8 said:


> No it means I'll get that info somewhere else. As for leaving I'm no child I can take it. Feel free to fling poo this way.


good attitude! welcome. Everyone makes mistakes. Glad you arent getting mad


----------



## Blueface

monsoon said:


> Do I hear "Contest" ?????


Great idea.
Will post.


----------



## 68TriShield

Blueface said:


> *** Last Call ***
> 
> Mistakes happen.
> We all make them.
> Post was improper.
> Member now knows.
> Member should now be wiser.
> Dead horse (unless the horse wants to try to keep getting up so they can shoot him again, and again......)
> 
> I am taking odds.
> How long before the next thread of similar nature?
> 
> BTW,
> Reminds me of when I met my wife.
> Being Cuban, I too was looking for a legitimate Cuban source that would not try to dupe me. I don't know. I am still not sure about her authenticity. She might be a Cuban in a Dominican wrapper.:r
> (I am dead if she reads this).


I say Sunday for the next one Carlos,and your a brave moe foe!(Dominican wrapper sheesh)


----------



## Rploaded

OP8 said:


> Rploaded... I never asked for a source, just wanted to know if their policies sounded shady.


OP8,

Its cool man, I was not refering to you in person; more on the whole posts regarding cubans. Now on to a more important note.

You want to know if a company shipping illegal products to the USA policies sounded shady? Within your question lies your answer.

Have a good day man, best of luck to you here. They are all a really good group. Just takes some time and a lot of reading before you post. Heck I was reading this board for 2 months before I posted....... Its all cool though.......


----------



## Don Fernando

Blueface said:


> Great idea.
> Will post.


Soooo ... from watching this thread & just so I get this straight .... I can make my guess, post the offending thread at the designated time of said guess, watch my RG fall 3 points - then rise 13 points, and get more stogies to boot ??

:r I love this place.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Back to Rockstars point, how the heck does his rg go up to 20? This really confuses me.


----------



## dunng

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Back to Rockstars point, how the heck does his rg go up to 20? This really confuses me.


That's always been my issue with these things...


----------



## Puffy69

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Back to Rockstars point, how the heck does his rg go up to 20? This really confuses me.


i dont really give a rats ass about rg but i was think maybe someone accidentally gave to him instead...he was in single digits then went to double digits quickly..i wouldnt have dinged him(being ive never done that before for a far worse offence) but i definitely wouldny have givin him like over 10 rg for this..


----------



## Blueface

Threadjack Warning!!!

Here is the post on the contest.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=593854#post593854

monsoon, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Neuromancer

Here, guys...maybe this will help you all feel better...



Or at least, give ya something else to think about...


----------



## Sir Winston

Hi I am a newbie also and am looking for a source of cubans too. Can some one tell me where I can get some cuban girls.


----------



## piperman

Rploaded said:


> I think that the whole concept of asking where to buy something against the law in a public forum anyone globaly can see is down right silly. That would be like going to h!gh times website and asking if anyone has any pot for sale. I know people can be new, heck I am, but there should be a level of common sense no matter what! :gn


Maybe CS should incorporate a common sense test to register, will maybe not.


----------



## Pablo

Did anybody hear Doogie Howser came out of the closet?


----------



## stickman

Sir Winston said:


> Hi I am a newbie also and am looking for a source of cubans too. Can some one tell me where I can get some cuban girls.


Heres your source for Cuban girls

ENJOY

http://www.tcnamknights.com/booty.wmv

stick


----------



## Bigga Petey

pds said:


> Did anybody hear Doogie Howser came out of the closet?


I did, and it broke my heart....

*pppphhhhtttt.....*

Like we all really needed to know that krap anyway.
Ain't no badge of honor in my book.
Stay in the freekin closet and be freekin happy.
I don't care if someone likes gerbils, poodles, or any inanimate objects.
Just keep it to yerself fer crying out loud.


----------



## galaga

pds said:


> Did anybody hear Doogie Howser came out of the closet?


:r 
Whatever you do, don't let ShawnP know -- it will ruin his whole life


----------



## Bigga Petey

stickman said:


> Heres your source for Cuban girls
> 
> ENJOY
> 
> http://www.tcnamknights.com/booty.wmv
> 
> stick


I had to run and find a bucket! u


----------



## dadof3illinois

For everyone to know, I gave him RG!!!! He never deserved to loose any in the first place.
He made a mistake and now understands he needs to read the rules, but that didn't give anyone a reason to ding him in the first place.

Most of us here are newbies and will make mistakes from time to time so remember to judge people like you would want to be judged youself.


----------



## IHT

dadof3illinois said:


> For everyone to know, I gave him RG!!!! He never deserved to loose any in the first place.
> He made a mistake and now understands he needs to read the rules, but that didn't give anyone a reason to ding him in the first place.
> 
> Most of us here are newbies and will make mistakes from time to time so remember to judge people like you would want to be judged youself.


:tpd:


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

Its happening more and more, people that come in and in their first few posts they are asking about Cuban cigars. I dont think its fair that someone who spends no time in here at all, asks about cubans, and then somehow ends up with RG. There are deserving people in here that dont get the RG they deserve but yet your giving this guy RG.


----------



## Twill413

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Its happening more and more, people that come in and in their first few posts they are asking about Cuban cigars. I dont think its fair that someone who spends no time in here at all, asks about cubans, and then somehow ends up with RG. There are deserving people in here that dont get the RG they deserve but yet your giving this guy RG.


:tpd:

It is understandable that mistakes will happen, so I don't ding for something like this. However, it is the responsibility of the new members to read the stickies and emails with the rules that are there for a reason, that being to provide essential information about the forum that they are joining. It is part of showing respect for the established policies of the forum.


----------



## dadof3illinois

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Its happening more and more, people that come in and in their first few posts they are asking about Cuban cigars. I dont think its fair that someone who spends no time in here at all, asks about cubans, and then somehow ends up with RG. There are deserving people in here that dont get the RG they deserve but yet your giving this guy RG.


Yep, I gave him RG. Again I'll say that he didn't deserve to get dinged in the first place.


----------



## Puffy69

stickman said:


> Heres your source for Cuban girls
> 
> ENJOY
> 
> http://www.tcnamknights.com/booty.wmv
> 
> stick


thats fkd up bro...



dadof3illinois said:


> Yep, I gave him RG. Again I'll say that he didn't deserve to get dinged in the first place.


i agree with you...like i said in my previous post. i wouldnt have dinged him but i wouldnt have givin him rg either..but i guess you were trying to offset what others have done that shouldnt have. i just thought someone did it by accident..who cares..on to the next subject please..


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

dadof3illinois said:


> Yep, I gave him RG. Again I'll say that he didn't deserve to get dinged in the first place.


And thats your opinion, and I have mine. Clearly we are as far apart on our views as possible but to each his own. You gotta do what you gotta do, and I do what I gotta do


----------



## icehog3

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> And thats your opinion, and I have mine. Clearly we are as far apart on our views as possible but to each his own. You gotta do what you gotta do, *and I do what I gotta do*


Badmouth the Yankees?


----------



## tecnorobo




----------



## Stogiefanatic182

icehog3 said:


> Badmouth the Yankees?


A lot of the time yes


----------



## j6ppc

I think he got the point. More importantly he says he'll stick around and seems to have a sense of humor as well.

On a less serious note...


----------



## floydp

pds said:


> Did anybody hear Doogie Howser came out of the closet?


He did??? WOW

See yens learn something in every thread if ya just give it a chance.

BTW welcome to CS..


----------



## LSUTIGER

Rock Star said:


> sometimes people just want to fast foward to the money shot...


*...and it works for some. I was a member of these forums for over 2 years before I PM'd someone (who posted pics of their Habanos after being a member for 2 months) and asked for a reliable source. :c*


----------



## floydp

dadof3illinois said:


> Yep, I gave him RG. Again I'll say that he didn't deserve to get dinged in the first place.


Yep, way to step up Jerry!


----------



## montecristo#2

tecnorobo said:


>


Was that from R.Kelly's personal collection?






I so wish Dave had not left his show.


----------



## LSUTIGER

LSUTIGER said:


> *...and it works for some. I was a member of these forums for over 2 years before I PM'd someone (who posted pics of their Habanos after being a member for 2 months) and asked for a reliable source. :c*


this is what I am talking about

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43285

not accusing anybody of anything, but there does seem to be a double standard here.


----------



## Twill413

LSUTIGER said:


> this is what I am talking about
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43285
> 
> not accusing anybody of anything, but there does seem to be a double standard here.


Why link to that thread? Doesn't say that he got a source from someone on CS just that an order was placed. I don't get it.


----------



## pnoon

LSUTIGER said:


> this is what I am talking about
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43285
> 
> not accusing anybody of anything, but there does seem to be a double standard here.


   
I don't see where the linked thread is a problem nor where there is a double standard.


----------



## ResIpsa

my butt itches.....


----------



## LSUTIGER

pnoon said:


> I don't see where the linked thread is a problem nor where there is a double standard.


it is just an example. it is obvious that some members give out sources to new members.


----------



## bigALemos

oh what! we don't get to emotionally crush him!?! dam i was looking forward to that. oh well we all make mistakes every one and then


----------



## LasciviousXXX

LSUTIGER said:


> it is just an example. it is obvious that some members give out sources to new members.


I'm not so sure that this is the case often enough to be "obvious". There are other places to obtain sources even if they don't come from current members of CS. This also doesn't mean that these newbies have reputable vendors either.

I think before statement like that are made we need to back it up with a little something more than a statement that is "obvious" to some and not to others.

True, while some of our members are a little more loose with sources than others I don't think its large problem


----------



## Kayak_Rat

LSUTIGER said:


> it is just an example. it is obvious that some members give out sources to new members.


If you would have done a little more research, you would have found that he mentioned smoking cubans in his intro. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=41339
There is a possibility he had a source already.


----------



## Twill413

LSUTIGER said:


> it is just an example. it is obvious that some members give out sources to new members.


You can't infer that simply because it's a noobie doin the ordering. Why can't someone have a source before they become a member? If someone wants to give out their source, and it isn't done in open forum, why is that bad? It's not the giving out of sources that pisses people off, it's fishing for them in open forum. Just my :2


----------



## LSUTIGER

LasciviousXXX said:


> I think before statement like that are made we need to back it up with a little something more than a statement that is "obvious" to some and not to others.


I could go through these threads one by one and list all the ones where new members rant and rave about their first purchase, but I won't waste my time. 
I can't see what is going on in PMs, but I think that is enough to make it obvious.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

LSUTIGER said:


> I could go through these threads one by one and list all the ones where new members rant and rave about their first purchase, but I won't waste my time.
> I can't see what is going on in PMs, but I think that is enough to make it obvious.


No in fact its not enough to make it obvious as evidenced in the 2 posts above yours.

You're basing your generalization off your personal speculation which doesn't seem to concur with the majority of other members.

If you can go through every one of the threads.... do it. Then show me exactly how "ranting and raving" about their first purchases means that they obtained sources through CS members?????


----------



## pnoon

LSUTIGER said:


> I could go through these threads one by one and list all the ones where new members rant and rave about their first purchase, but I won't waste my time.
> I can't see what is going on in PMs, but I think that is enough to make it obvious.


I'm missing your point here. What is "obvious"? That new members have been provided a source? As long as information is shared via PM, no rules of CS have been violated or has there been a double standard. My personal opinion is that sources are shared WAY too freely but ultimately it is the person's perogative to give them out or not.

Try and help me understand what your issue is.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

LSUTIGER said:


> it is just an example. it is obvious that some members give out sources to new members.


Perhaps they do not give out their sources to newbies, but to people who have become their friends.

Let's see I have bought twice from the same source, NO ONE gave me his name, although others on here use them. I have engaged in a couple of splits, I do not ask who the source is, I don't need to know. If the person wants to tell me he will. There are plenty of ways to get good sources, you need a little intelligence and a LOT of common sense. You can figure it out on your own...


----------



## LSUTIGER

pnoon said:


> I'm missing your point here. What is "obvious"? That new members have been provided a source? *As long as information is shared via PM, no rules of CS have been violated or has there been a double standard*. My personal opinion is that sources are shared WAY too freely but ultimately it is the person's perogative to give them out or not.
> 
> Try and help me understand what your issue is.


I disagree

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=33687#post33687


----------



## opus

ResIpsa said:


> my butt itches.....


:r :r Mine is starting to itch a little too.


----------



## Twill413

LSUTIGER said:


> I disagree
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=33687#post33687


I read through the rules again just to be sure, but these rules as far as I understand them is about sharing these things in OPEN forum, not PM. This is the reason that the WTT/WTB forum no longer allows the sale or trade of cuban cigars, which was changed before I had access but that is irrelevant. If someone wants to give someone else information privately, there is no reason they can't. There is also no standard of sharing that information except between the two related parties. If the person who obtains that information wants to use that information and run the risk of fine/and or imprisonment for obtaining contraband in the US, who are we to tell them they can't? We are all adults here.


----------



## pnoon

Twill413 said:


> I read through the rules again just to be sure, but these rules as far as I understand them is about sharing these things in OPEN forum, not PM. This is the reason that the WTT/WTB forum no longer allows the sale or trade of cuban cigars, which was changed before I had access but that is irrelevant. If someone wants to give someone else information privately, there is no reason they can't.


:tpd: 
Give that man a cigar.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Twill413 said:


> We are all adults here.


Most of us. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## DriftyGypsy

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> Give that man a cigar.


But not a cuban as that would be illegal


----------



## pnoon

DriftyGypsy said:


> Perhaps they do not give out their sources to newbies, but to people who have become their friends.
> 
> Let's see I have bought twice from the same source, NO ONE gave me his name, although others on here use them. I have engaged in a couple of splits, I do not ask who the source is, I don't need to know. If the person wants to tell me he will. There are plenty of ways to get good sources, you need a little intelligence and a LOT of common sense. You can figure it out on your own...


Good point.
Some sources are obtained by trial and error. Not necessarily the best way but it has been done.


----------



## DriftyGypsy

NCRadioMan said:


> Twill413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all adults here.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us.
> 
> :ms NCRM
Click to expand...

Most of the time...


----------



## Kayak_Rat

DriftyGypsy said:


> Most of the time...


Especially those who enjoy dancing bannanas...........vintage ones at that.


----------



## LSUTIGER

Twill413 said:


> I read through the rules again just to be sure, but these rules as far as I understand them is about sharing these things in OPEN forum, not PM.


:BS

the rules need to be revised then. it does not state threads or PMs.

I'm done with this. :s


----------



## LasciviousXXX

LSUTIGER said:


> :BS
> 
> the rules need to be revised then. it does not state threads or PMs.
> 
> I'm done with this. :s


Why do the rules need to be revised simply because you've got a beef with them???


----------



## j6ppc

LSUTIGER said:


> I could go through these threads one by one and list all the ones where new members rant and rave about their first purchase, but I won't waste my time.
> I can't see what is going on in PMs, but I think that is enough to make it obvious.


I disagree. I have trouble buying into an argument based on unfounded *assumptions*. I know in my case I made my first Cuban purchases based on making my own decisions, doing my own homework and taking my own risks.


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Why do the rules need to be revised simply because you've got a beef with them???


:tpd: 


LSUTIGER said:


> :BS
> 
> the rules need to be revised then. it does not state threads or PMs.
> 
> I'm done with this. :s


I'm glad you are "done with this"


----------



## Blueface

opusxox said:


> :r :r Mine is starting to itch a little too.


Mine too.
Do you guys ever find yourselves looking around to see if anyone is looking before you scratch or do most just go ahead and scratch regardless?

Next, after you scratch............well, you know...........do you check the scent?:r


----------



## dadof3illinois

Blueface said:


> Mine too.
> Do you guys ever find yourselves looking around to see if anyone is looking before you scratch or do most just go ahead and scratch regardless?
> 
> Next, after you scratch............well, you know...........do you check the scent?:r


:r :r :r


----------



## floydp

Blueface said:


> Mine too.
> Do you guys ever find yourselves looking around to see if anyone is looking before you scratch or do most just go ahead and scratch regardless?
> 
> Next, after you scratch............well, you know...........do you check the scent?:r


I took the liberty of scratching the front as well, just checking in.


----------



## j6ppc

floydp said:


> I took the liberty of scratching the front as well, just checking in.


Talk about taking scratch 'n sniff to a whole new level....


----------



## hollywood

floydp said:


> I took the liberty of scratching the front as well, just checking in.


smells like 7yr old madagascar vanilla, too!!:r


----------



## The Professor

hollywood said:


> smells like 7yr old madagascar vanilla, too!!:r


That is *sooooo* *six* year. Sheesh. :r


----------



## etenpenny

The Professor said:


> That is *sooooo* *six* year. Sheesh. :r


yea, but I have a good source for some of the 7 year old variety :tg


----------



## Puffy69

LSUTIGER said:


> this is what I am talking about
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43285
> 
> not accusing anybody of anything, but there does seem to be a double standard here.


theres no double standard here...that i can see..and no one asking for sources here...did you get a source when you asked?


----------



## icehog3

opusxox said:


> :r :r Mine is starting to itch a little too.


My butt is on fire.... I need teepee for my bunghole.


----------



## cigar_040

o 


:s 


o


----------



## icehog3

cigar_040 said:


> o
> 
> :s
> 
> o


T.P. Andy...not popcorn!!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> My butt is on fire.... I need teepee for my bunghole.


you need brillo pads for that bunghole..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> you need brillo pads for that bunghole..


No doubt, after the infamous loft incident..... :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> No doubt, after the infamous loft incident..... :r


blowin it up like hiro shima...must have been from the 70's...


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> blowin it up like hiro shima...must have been from the 70's...


LMFAO!!! :r

And with that...bedtime for Bonzo... talk to you soon My Brother....


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> LMFAO!!! :r
> 
> And with that...bedtime for Bonzo... talk to you soon My Brother....


:r


----------



## drevim

Blueface said:


> Mine too.
> Do you guys ever find yourselves looking around to see if anyone is looking before you scratch or do most just go ahead and scratch regardless?
> *
> Next, after you scratch............well, you know...........do you check the scent?*:r


Glad I'm not the only one, just make sure you check the color before the sniff. You only make that mistake once. :r


----------



## Bruce

sick!
Why would you want to smell it?!?!


----------



## drevim

Bruce said:


> sick!
> Why would you want to smell it?!?!


All the cool kids do it, Bruce...You ain't cool if you don't smell it!!!! :r

I got nothing, I just got in on the end of this, and I got nothing


----------



## kvm

While I didn't see the original post, it sounds like op8 was not just ignoring the rules. He shouldn't have been dinged in the first place and he apologized and didn't get an attitude when he got dinged. Save the dings for the A$$hats. 

If I can find a cure for butt itch I'll be a millionaire.

Do you finger smeller's lick toads? :r


----------



## icehog3

kvm said:


> While I didn't see the original post, it sounds like op8 was not just ignoring the rules. He shouldn't have been dinged in the first place and he apologized and didn't get an attitude when he got dinged. Save the dings for the A$$hats.
> 
> If I can find a cure for butt itch I'll be a millionaire.
> 
> Do you finger smeller's lick toads? :r


No, but I rub toads on my butt to stop the itching....


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> No, but I rub toads on my butt to stop the itching....


Don't worry, this thread has become a little tongue in *cheeks* :r


----------



## Leeboob

i'm not not licking toads...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Leeboob said:


> i'm not not licking toads...


And why not, you a toad bigot what you will only lick frogs and not toads...


----------



## OB1 Stogie

Since most of you are already on a roll...I'm a NEWB and I have a source question, as well. Not really a question, just trying to find out how legit 'said source" may be. Would someone please PM me or I'm always available for abuse by [email protected] 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lumpold

OB1 Stogie said:


> Since most of you are already on a roll...I'm a NEWB and I have a source question, as well. Not really a question, just trying to find out how legit 'said source" may be. Would someone please PM me or I'm always available for abuse by [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If your source is for cuban meat, let me know! I need some good ol' black market stew. :r


----------



## Baric

Lumpold said:


> If your source is for cuban meat, let me know! I need some good ol' black market stew. :r


OK, 'cuban meat' sounded really bad to my 17 year old mind :r


----------



## pnoon

OB1 Stogie said:


> Since most of you are already on a roll...I'm a NEWB and I have a source question, as well. Not really a question, just trying to find out how legit 'said source" may be. Would someone please PM me or I'm always available for abuse by [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Don't be surprised if you don't get PM'd.
What you are asking is equivalent to being at a party where virtually nobody knows you, and you stand up and say, "Hey, if any of you know if this guy sells good weed, come talk to me."
Be patient. When you have been around here a while and have cultivated some friendships here, you will then be prepared to PM someone and talk about it. 
Just my :2


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Don't be surprised if you don't get PM'd.
> What you are asking is equivalent to being at a party where virtually nobody knows you, and you stand up and say, "Hey, if any of you know if this guy sells good weed, come talk to me."
> Be patient. When you have been around here a while and have cultivated some friendships here, you will then be prepared to PM someone and talk about it.
> Just my :2


I hope this isn't out of line based on Peter's post...

Anybody know where I can get some good weed?


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> I hope this isn't out of line based on Peter's post...
> 
> Anybody know where I can get some good weed?


pm sent


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Is it just me or is it ironic that Peter used the word "cultivated" in his post???? :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl

pnoon said:


> Don't be surprised if you don't get PM'd.
> What you are asking is equivalent to being at a party where virtually nobody knows you, and you stand up and say, "Hey, if any of you know if this guy sells good weed, come talk to me."
> *Be patient. When you have been around here a while and have cultivated some friendships here, you will then be prepared to PM someone and talk about it. *
> Just my :2


Hey Peter...sounds like another "Tips for Newbies" addition.


----------



## j6ppc

icehog3 said:


> I hope this isn't out of line based on Peter's post...
> 
> Anybody know where I can get some good weed?


Send me your addy - been weeding the garden today and have a weed surplus.


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> pm sent


"Dude....isn't that the stuff that gives you brain damage?"

"Only if you smoke it like every day for a month..."

"Bitchin'!!!"

:r


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> I hope this isn't out of line based on Peter's post...
> 
> Anybody know where I can get some good weed?


:r 
I do.
I just need to wait for a "couple" of cop buddies on this board to make a bust.:r


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> :r
> I do.
> I just need to wait for a "couple" of cop buddies on this board to make a bust.:r


Nice...I hear cops always have the best weed.....


----------



## opus

icehog3 said:


> I hope this isn't out of line based on Peter's post...
> 
> Anybody know where I can get some good weed?


There are some great weeds in the vacant lot next door. How many lbs do you want?


----------



## icehog3

opusxox said:


> There are some great weeds in the vacant lot next door. How many lbs do you want?


Dude....Where's my car??? :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

icehog3 said:


> Dude....Where's my car??? :r


SWEET!!!! DUDE!!!!!! SWEET!!!!


----------



## opus

I'll start rollin some logs in preparation.


----------



## j6ppc

This has to be one of the best threadjacks ever!
:r :r :r


----------



## jinny

wow, 10 pages!

I wonder if anyone has jumped in to criticise the noob yet.


----------



## Blueface

opusxox said:


> I'll start rollin some logs in preparation.


Rolling?
I prefer EZ Wider.


----------



## opus

Blueface said:


> Rolling?
> I prefer EZ Wider.


I'm talking real logs. Big bambu only!


----------



## jinny

jinny said:


> wow, 10 pages!
> 
> I wonder if anyone has jumped in to criticise the noob yet.


... or criticize me for spelling "criticize" wrong...

or for quoting myself...


----------



## Lumpold

jinny said:


> ... or criticize me for spelling "criticize" wrong...
> 
> or for quoting myself...


You spelt criticise just right, mate. Proper English.


----------



## jinny

Lumpold said:


> You spelt criticise just right, mate. Proper English.


lol

I forgot about you blokes!

cheers!


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> Nice...I hear cops always have the best weed.....


Only the ones in AZ, they get all the busts at the border....Do we know any cops from AZ? 

Now stop this threadjack, and get back on topic....What are we going to do about Tom's itchy butt? :r


----------



## Twill413

drevim said:


> Now stop this threadjack, and get back on topic....What are we going to do about Tom's itchy butt? :r


I hear rubbing Stoli on it works well. Does it Tom?


----------



## floydp

drevim said:


> Only the ones in AZ, they get all the busts at the border....Do we know any cops from AZ?
> 
> Now stop this threadjack, and get back on topic....What are we going to do about Tom's itchy butt? :r


Scratch it maybe?


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> Dude....Where's my car??? :r


Hey man hows my driving?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

floydp said:


> Hey man hows my driving?


Get off the road ya damn geriatric!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> I hear rubbing Stoli on it works well. Does it Tom?


I can't waste good Stoli on my butt!! I prefer Smirnoff for that!!

"NO _'and then' _"!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I can't waste good Stoli on my butt!! I prefer Smirnoff for that!!
> 
> "NO _'and then' _"!!!


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


>


Another line from "Dude, Where's My Car".....sorry, probably lost on 90% of the Gorillas here.....


----------



## Ashcan Bill

I can't believe I leave town for a couple days, come back, and this thread is still alive!

Figured somebody would've driven a stake through it's heart by now. 

Hope everyone got their sources staightened out. Judging from the last few posts, this whole thing is getting kinda anal.


----------



## Blueface

Ashcan Bill said:


> this whole thing is getting kinda anal.


Frankly, it has turned into a real chitty situation.

The whole thing stinks.

Kinda of crappy if you ask me.

Kinda of the butt of jokes.

:r


----------



## OB1 Stogie

WOW...some of you guys take this shiit a little too serious. The paranoia is running rampant.

:BS


----------



## fireman43

Hmmmm....Butts, Booze, all the weed ya' can smoke.....Sounds like a party brewing!!! Oh, can't forget the toads either! :r


----------



## Ashcan Bill

Blueface said:


> Frankly, it has turned into a real chitty situation.
> 
> The whole thing stinks.
> 
> Kinda of crappy if you ask me.
> 
> Kinda of the butt of jokes.
> 
> :r


Or as my wife might say, mabaho!


----------



## StudentSmoker

OB1 Stogie said:


> WOW...some of you guys take this shiit a little too serious. The paranoia is running rampant.
> 
> :BS


Might be from all the dope that's been going around! :r


----------



## ResIpsa

drevim said:


> Only the ones in AZ, they get all the busts at the border....Do we know any cops from AZ?
> 
> Now stop this threadjack, and get back on topic....What are we going to do about Tom's itchy butt? :r


EXCCCUUU
UZEEEEE me. I t was my ass tyhat itched...


----------



## opus

Anybody got any shrooooms man?

Here is where I get mine.http://www.morelheaven.com/


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> EXCCCUUU
> UZEEEEE me. I t was my ass tyhat itched...


My butt has been itching since you were in grade school Vic! :r


----------



## StudentSmoker

opusxox said:


> Anybody got any shrooooms man?


Nah, but I'm going cow chip tossin' tomorrow. I'll take a look for ya'.


----------



## Quint

Looking for a RG Boost soooooo.......... Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban Cuban.....ah that ought a do it.............


----------



## Lumpold

jinny said:


> lol
> 
> I forgot about you blokes!
> 
> cheers!


No worries, and if in doubt, chuck in a couple of seemingly misplaced 'U' (flavour, neighbour) or 'OUG's (through) and it'll all be good. Don't forget, you need to reverse some of those 'er' endings.... centre, metre....


----------



## jinny

Lumpold said:


> No worries, and if in doubt, chuck in a couple of seemingly misplaced 'U' (flavour, neighbour) or 'OUG's (through) and it'll all be good. Don't forget, you need to reverse some of those 'er' endings.... centre, metre....


hehe, 
boy have we messed up your language 
I should to get with the _programme_ before someone takes _offence_...


----------



## luckybandit

look at all the post's hes building up not to shaby should be to 500 by mid week


----------



## luckybandit

great post ditto that have never asked just thankful for cs results from fellow botl's


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

jinny said:


> hehe,
> boy have we messed up your language
> I should to get with the _programme_ before someone takes _offence_...


No kidding. It wouldn't do to start an _arguement_.


----------



## Lumpold

Corona Gigante said:


> No kidding. It wouldn't do to start an _arguement_.


And I'm glad my knuckle dusters aren't made out of _aluminium_.

And don't forget, when paying utility bills, to check your _cheque_ whilst standing in the _queue_


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Lumpold said:


> And I'm glad my knuckle dusters aren't made out of _aluminium_.
> 
> And don't forget, when paying utility bills, to check your _cheque_ whilst standing in the _queue_


Wow, this thred keeps geting worst and worst.


----------



## piperman

LSUTIGER said:


> this is what I am talking about
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43285
> 
> not accusing anybody of anything, but there does seem to be a double standard here.


I don't see anywhere in my post that you linked, asking anyone, where, how or to PM me to get cigars, Maybe you miss understand my user name "GOT CIGARS??"
Its not a question or a statement it is a user name, Im sorry if I offended anyone by giving a box code didnt know that was wrong, that was my bad and it wont happen again. And the sources I have did not come from CS.


----------



## rhdad42

ResIpsa said:


> EXCCCUUU
> UZEEEEE me. I t was my ass tyhat itched...


http://www.buttpaste.com/


----------



## LasciviousXXX

GOT CIGARS?? said:


> I don't see anywhere in my post that you linked, asking anyone, where, how or to PM me to get cigars, Maybe you miss understand my user name "GOT CIGARS??"
> Its not a question or a statement it is a user name, Im sorry if I offended anyone by giving a box code didnt know that was wrong, that was my bad and it wont happen again. And the sources I have did not come from CS.


Don't worry about it. It is not wrong so don't worry about not doing it again. This user took offense to it for what he inferred was sources obtained through CS. He had no real definitive evidence that this was the case and he was just stating his opinion. Obviously it is not shared by the majority of users here so don't worry about it.

Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

4WheelVFR said:


> Wow, this thred keeps geting worst and worst.


Are you sure it isn't getting Wurst & Wurst


----------



## jinny

:r

what was this thread about again?


wait, where am I?


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DriftyGypsy said:


> Are you sure it isn't getting Wurst & Wurst


Well, lunch time is cuming up sune......


----------



## burninator

DriftyGypsy said:


> Are you sure it isn't getting Wurst & Wurst


Are you being frank with me?


----------



## Twill413

This thread is all over the place! I love it, and it's still here after the weekend.


----------



## icehog3

and my butt itches.....


----------



## drevim

icehog3 said:


> and my butt itches.....


You need to look at hiring BigWaved and the midgets to walk behind you scratching all the time, that would prevent this from recurring so often :r


----------



## icehog3

drevim said:


> You need to look at hiring BigWaved and the midgets to walk behind you scratching all the time, that would prevent this from recurring so often :r


They are MY freaking midgets!!! :c

:r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

burninator said:


> Are you being frank with me?


Yur such a weiner.......:mn


----------



## Puffy69

somebody sent me some weed as a bomb and i broke out a cabinetta busted it open and smoked the most expensive blunt of all time..now my butt itches and im surrounded by midgets..whats my name? oh..i will te.......................i love lamp..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> somebody sent me some weed as a bomb and i broke out a cabinetta busted it open and smoked the most expensive blunt of all time..now my butt itches and im surrounded by midgets..whats my name? oh..i will te.......................i love lamp..


Do you really love lamp Freddy?


----------



## White97Jimmy

OMG...This shit is so funny.


----------



## dyj48

Will Someone Please Scratch Tom's Butt!!!!!!


----------



## drevim

Rock Star said:


> somebody sent me some weed as a bomb and i broke out a cabinetta busted it open and smoked the most expensive blunt of all time..now my butt itches and im surrounded by midgets..whats my name? oh..i will te.......................i love lamp..


Damn brother bogarting the Dunhill Blunt...hook a brother up....it's all about the puff/puff/ *PASS*!!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy

dyj48 said:


> Will Someone Please Scratch Tom's Butt!!!!!!


I don't think so... besides I want in on the Dunhill Blunt...


----------



## icehog3

DriftyGypsy said:


> I don't think so... besides I want in on the Dunhill Blunt...


It's a package deal, Drifty.... :r


----------



## j6ppc

Duuuuuuuuudde.... ummmm...... hmmmmm..... Oh yeah....did you get my ummm..... package??


----------



## kvm

This thread suffers from A.D.D. :r


----------



## j6ppc

Never mind... dude never sent his addy, must not like my free weeds.


----------



## OP8

:w :r


----------

